# WMS - How do take yours?



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello All.

Ok, firstly I'm not interested which brand you use, be it MyProtein.co.uk @ £5.99 per KG, Bulkpowders.co.uk @ £6.49 per KG or even if you are shoveling down Tesco`s Cornflour @ £2.00 per KG ( Im still not convinced about the WMS/CF debated personally, i`ll be sticking with WMS )

I just want to know how you are all taking yours.

Ive been doing a lot of research on many herbs, nutrients, proteins, etc over the past few months and WMS is one of them.

TinyTom first got me hooked on it about 10 weeks ago, and ive used it ever since, but only Post Workout @ 50g in my shake.

So, my latest PWO shake contains the following:

1.5 x Scoops of Strawberry Whey

1 x Scoops of Strawberry + Banana Mass Shake

1.5 x Scoops of WMS

10g x Glutamine

5g x BCAA

5g x CEE

I can feel the difference by adding the WMS, about 15 - 20 minutes later you can almost feel you muscles swelling or filling, its a wierd feeling.

Ive seen some reports that by taking WMS with Whey will actually slow the absorbtion down of the WMS and that you should take the WMS about 20 minutes before your PWO shake on its own with water?

Surley this defeats the object of taking WMS, as i thought it was added to help to force all the good stuff into your muscles PWO to help with recovery?

Also some people have been using it through the day and also pre + post workout and have gained/filled out but not gained any body fat.

There was even referance, saying that you could take upto 250g+ a day ontop of normal foods and not gain any body fat from it but fill out nicely from the carbs.

Yesterday I changed my Post workout shake, removed the Mass powder and added an extra scoop of protein and WMS.

Im also going to start having 40g whey + 50g WMS Pre-Workout along with some creatine.

Im also thinking about glugging down 50g of it around 12pm (about 90 minutes before lunch) which would be on an empty'ish stomach.

Im coming to the end of my cycle (2 weeks left) so want to hold onto the weight and keep the recovery high post-cycle.

Can i use WMS to my advantage here?

What are your thoughts on usage of it, how do you use it? what works best for you?

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I mix it with my whey post WO.

80g WMS, 80g Whey


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

So, my latest PWO shake contains the following:

1.5 x Scoops of Strawberry Whey

1 x Scoops of Strawberry + Banana Mass Shake

1.5 x Scoops of WMS

10g x Glutamine

5g x BCAA

5g x CEE

*What the HECK !* I just have a standard protien drink after working out . What are all these things your dumping in it ? And what will it do for me if i DUMP it in mine lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I take 60g WMS with 500ml water *immediately* PWO.

Then 40g whey with 300ml water 20mins after that with 5g creatine. I read somewhere about absorption rates with carbs and protein so best to take 20mins apart or something?


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

1 x wms

1 x whey protein isolate (strawberry)

1 x CEE (5g)

Tastes good:beer1:


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

ah24 said:


> I read somewhere about absorption rates with carbs and protein so best to take 20mins apart or something?


Yeah, this is what I saw too mate. Might give it a whirl this week, see if i can feel/notice any difference.

Just a note, I took several servings of WMS thoughout the day yesterday, prolly totalled 250g.

Woke up this morning mega full and looked really lean.

Was pretty sweet


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

dan2004 said:


> So, my latest PWO shake contains the following:
> 
> 1.5 x Scoops of Strawberry Whey
> 
> ...


1.5 x Scoops of Strawberry Whey

*Protein - Obvious Reasons*

1 x Scoops of Strawberry + Banana Mass Shake

*Protein & Complex Carbs - Obvious Reasons*

1.5 x Scoops of WMS

*Carbs - Helps absorbtion of everything listed here into the muscles by causing an insulin spike and shuttling nutriants into the cells*

10g x Glutamine

*Aids Recovery and various other benefits (cell volumisation, etc)*

5g x BCAA

*Branch Chain Amino Acids - Building Blocks of Life * 

5g x CEE

*Creatine Ethyl-Ester - You should know about creatine....*



> And what will it do for me if i DUMP it in mine lol


Make you grow better, recover quicker and may aid in extra strenth at the gym.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Paul how many times do I need to tell you.

CEE works best away from the acid environment of protein so you need to take it on empty stomach 20 minutes before your PWO shake.

Now if you dont listen I will spank you with one of your winkle pickers. 

The best PWO combination I've found is pretty much what Paul has listed (minus the CEE of course).

For convenience I use this

2 scoops Pro Recover

2 Scoops inner armour whey

50g WMS

10g Glutamine

This gives

75g Protein (25 Isolate, 50 whey conc/isolate blend)

50g WMS complex carbs

50g Dextrose

5g BCAA

10g Glutamine

Typically I blend the stuff and take it to WO with me. It settles nicely by the time I drink it and I just need a small shake of the shaker to disperse it again.

If you are using insulin this combination is escpecially important as it doesnt spike insulin as much, obviously if you use slin you dont want a natural spike as well in case of a hypo.


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

does the wms not need 2 b taken on its own , have read somewhere taking with protien and other bits n bobs effects its absorbstion rate

Also i normally have my carbs 20min b4 my whey pwo

cheers


----------



## ERGO (May 7, 2007)

The above would depend why you are using it - IMO

If you train for athletic performace. And want the quickest possible replenishment of Glycogen then take the WMS on its own as detailed.

If you are trying to ellicit maximum anabolic response use the WMS to drive protein (and creatine Mono or even L-Carnotine or anything else you may fancy) uptake. So therefore use as Paul currently is.

To be honest don't get to bogged down on what one research paper says - there will be just as many saying the exact opposite. E.G. Take 20g WPI first thing after and then a Protein/CHO mix 30 minutes after that for optimum results (in both glycogen and aminoacidemia (anabolic) response.

If anyone is interested my current PWO shake is:

40g Protein (Whey)

40g Vitargo/WMS

15g Palatinose - so that my blood sugar levels don't have a crash after the WMS hits.

But this gets changed around frequently in order to try new theories and accomodate different goals (also a fan of oats and palatinose PWO).

Peace,

ERGO


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

UK Muscle said:


> 1.5 x Scoops of Strawberry Whey
> 
> *Protein - Obvious Reasons*
> 
> ...


Wow - Can i be a pain and ask a good brand of each that you would recomend then ? Il give that a shot !!!! Does it bloat you out after consumming all that ?


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

probs best going to my protien if you want to buy all the individual componants.


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Wel i have protien - but not WHEY just normal , and of course i have CEE just need good choices of the other 4 he stated 5g x BCAA,10g x Glutamine,1.5 x Scoops of WMS,1 x Scoops of Strawberry + Banana Mass Shake


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Have a look at our discount page in my signature.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/view.php?pg=special_offers

All of our sponsors offer the above bits.

Dont get bloated if I use water to mix it, skimied milk, slighly bloated, semi-skimmed pretty bloated.


----------



## Lightweight! (May 30, 2007)

I take 2 scoops of bccas straight after training chased down with 70grams of wazy maize in water.

Then 20 minutes later 2 scoops of unflavoured protein in water, meal to follow about 45 minutes later.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Whats WMS? if its Protein i take my Whey protein with milk 1/2 pint of milk 3 times a day.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Liam,you've missed out on so much fun not to mention confusion!WMS=waxy maize starch.Its a carb source,do a search,im saying no more!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Liam,you've missed out on so much fun not to mention confusion!WMS=waxy maize starch.Its a carb source,do a search,im saying no more!


Noted! Won't make this mistake again


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

lol:rolleyes:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I do my PWO in three stages:

Stage 1 Directly PWO

1 scoop Whey Isolate

1 scoop WMS

3g CEE

Water

Stage 2 30 minutes later

3 scoops MRP in water

Stage 3 1 hour Later

Small meal of complex carbs and protein.

I used to use 3g CEE and 5g BCAA directly PWO but I haven't been ****d to cap any in a while!

SD


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Lightweight! said:


> I take 2 scoops of bccas straight after training chased down with 70grams of wazy maize in water.
> 
> Then 20 minutes later 2 scoops of unflavoured protein in water, meal to follow about 45 minutes later.


IMO Lightweight that is the best way to take it, similar to me.

The first thing your body needs post workout is carbs, not protein.

WMS works in a specific way with the correct amount of water.

Down it all then wait 20 mins or so and have whey isolate in water followed by a solid protein and carb meal an hr or so later... SIMPLE!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Good advice Lockstock,but what is the correct amount of water,is there a specific/optimal ratio?


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Good advice Lockstock,but what is the correct amount of water,is there a specific/optimal ratio?


Just take as recommended, 20 oz water with 2 scoops of vitargo, perfect!


----------



## Peely (Jun 1, 2007)

ah24 said:


> I take 60g WMS with 500ml water *immediately* PWO.
> 
> Then 40g whey with 300ml water 20mins after that with 5g creatine. I read somewhere about absorption rates with carbs and protein so best to take 20mins apart or something?


aren't Mass Shakes a mixture of protein and carbs though?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Peely said:


> aren't Mass Shakes a mixture of protein and carbs though?


Yes, but mass drinks arent designed for the protein to be absorbed almost instantly


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Ah24... PERFECT!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

lockstock said:


> Just take as recommended, 20 oz water with 2 scoops of vitargo, perfect!


Not sure what vitargo tastes like but WMS is like flour, so this would be flour in water basically... well I have drunk worse concoctions!

SD


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

SportDr said:


> Not sure what vitargo tastes like but WMS is like flour, so this would be flour in water basically... well I have drunk worse concoctions!
> 
> SD


Have you tried the corn flour yet?

I just got some to try.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Nytol said:


> Have you tried the corn flour yet?
> 
> I just got some to try.


Doing my Tesco's shop today 

SD


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

You're a brave man Nytol!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Well it is done!!! 

And the verdict is???

'Tesco Corn Flour', looks, feels, mixes and tastes *exactly* the same as Bulk Powders WMS.

If anything it may even mix a little better.

Was 75p for 500g I think.

I know where my carbs will be coming from in the future.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Jesus......well I never......

Nytol, your a legend! I'm off to Tesco tonight! 

Is it just basic cornflour?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> Jesus......well I never......
> 
> Nytol, your a legend! I'm off to Tesco tonight!
> 
> * Is it just basic cornflour?*


Yep, there own make.

I think ASDA may even do a 'smart price' one, (or what ever they call it now?), could be even cheaper.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Cornstarch, or cornflour, is the starch of the maize grain - wikipedia

ive bought mp's wms and loved it but im going to try a supermarkets cornstarch/cornflour and see how i like that.

jus had 50g(MP's) of it and 30 mins later weigh 2 pounds more,1 hour later still same..with nothing else consumed in that time cept cigarettes lol.which is absolutely amazing,im very impressed,i've been missing out! *bows down to MP* just posted the newest review for you mp mate

so i'll test a supermarket brand later.


----------



## bulking (Oct 1, 2007)

will be interested to see how you get on with the supermarket stuff truewarrior - in comparison to you wms.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah TW!!! its taken you over 2 months to get to tesco...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

might make a trip to tescos then


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

dan2004 said:


> So, my latest PWO shake contains the following:
> 
> 1.5 x Scoops of Strawberry Whey
> 
> ...


Same here but i will be making some changes in a couple of weeks


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Tiny a couple of questions...



Tinytom said:


> Paul how many times do I need to tell you.
> 
> CEE works best away from the acid environment of protein so you need to take it on empty stomach 20 minutes before your PWO shake. Is this the same for Mono as well?
> 
> ...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

During

30g bcaa

30g wms

Post

30g hwp

18g dex

30 malo

7 fructose (50g carbs)

5g creatine mono

0.8 electrolytes

15g essential amino acids

The above is the most awesome recovery and anti catabolic formula ever.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

is this ok to take when dieting or is it better to eat more solid carb sources as it will make you feel a bit fuller??


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

If you want to take it when your dieting go ahead just make sure your not hungry.

Its good to keep you "full" (as in glycogen) feeling when your dieting as it isn't very insulinogenic.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i think i will get some and substitute one of my carb meals with it, prob post workout one and mix some isolate with it


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah if your cutting don't replace a solid meal with it, as whole food will raise your metabolism more and burn more fat.

PWO is all good makes you feel abit weird lol.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

eh why does it make you feel weird??


----------



## saint72 (Feb 12, 2008)

Just curious I am trying carb cycling at present

Day 1 280g

Day 2 140g

Day 3 trying to keep below 30.

After training on a lower carb days am I messing up by missing out on putting carbs in my pwo shake? I usually just have water and whey followed by a chicken salad or something, am I doing more harm than good cutting out the carbs after training on these days? maybe I should just add some carbs to the pwo shake but not include them in the daily allowance?

Would be greatfull for any advice on this please.


----------



## saint72 (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone able to answer this one for me please?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why are you going so low on your low carb day??


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

When is the best time to use cornflour instead on wms pwo or can you use it when you get up or before bed etc??


----------



## saint72 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Pscarb, I based it on a a thread I found on this site but cant seem to find it anywhere now! I thought it was a post by yourself but may be mistaken.

It said to have a high carb day, mid carb day and a 0 carb day.

it gave formulas how to work out via body weight what amount of carbs you should take which is where I came up with the 280/140/0 altho 0 is not realistic for myself so allowed myself upto 30.

Maybe I misread the info - wish I could find the post again now.

Regards.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anyone know if cornflour has the same nutritional value as WMS? If it does the same job at 1/6 of the price that would be a bonus!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry for the double post..Would you still take fine scotish oats as well as WMS/cornflour or would one replace the other??


----------



## saint72 (Feb 12, 2008)

Paul

I found the the post I was looking for this is what I am using as a guideline for my diet.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/21761-very-good-article-carb-cycling.html

Still curious if on my low carb days if i should still add some carbs to my pwo? the above diet doesn't really allow for them on the lower days, but just curious if I doing harm by not adding the carbs into the pwo shake on these days?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

interesting thread


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

i know m8 interesting read


----------



## ANDY-D (Feb 19, 2008)

right dont all 'LOL' but a newbie showings why he's a newbie now but whats wmp ???

sorry for being thick you guys


----------



## R3261 (Feb 27, 2008)

taking it on it's own is retarded in most cases

fwiw i find it make no great difference

i do dilute my pwo with a fair bit of fluid tho

hence why i might not benefit as much as others


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why is taking WMS on its own retarded??


----------



## ANDY-D (Feb 19, 2008)

pscarb excuse me for being thick , whats wms ?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

ANDY-D said:


> pscarb excuse me for being thick , whats wms ?


Waxy Maize Starch, go to the start and have a read Andy


----------



## ANDY-D (Feb 19, 2008)

cheers capt missed that bit lol , only just got up still half asleep (bloody nightshifts)


----------



## R3261 (Feb 27, 2008)

pwo

the replenishment of muscle glycogen is not importnat enough to compensate for the anaboli goodness of carbs/pro pwo

for an athlete who needs to very very rapidly recarb betwen two events in the same day (cyclist who has a morning and afternoon event) it's very useful.

the vitargo/glycogen loading studies showed that it really helped during that rapid, short-term phase of glycogen storage.

outside of that application, I don't see it being any more useful than dextrose or whatever.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats fair enough many including me would disagree i have noticed a difference in using WMS/CF along with protein after a very intense training session...


----------



## R3261 (Feb 27, 2008)

fair enough


----------



## DAN85 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Have you tried the corn flour yet?
> 
> I just got some to try.


with 20oz of water how much do you use? thanks


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Large scoop in water for me.


----------

